# More skilled jobs in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

People moving to work in New Zealand stand a good chance of having a skilled job as new research shows that about half of all workers in the country have employment that can be categorised into the two most highly skilled groups. The finding comes from a new analysis of Household Labour Force Survey (HLFS) [...]

Click to read the full news article: More skilled jobs in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

It's a global fact that businesses have some difficulties in finding skilled employees than low-level skilled workers. So I don't see a point to disccus about this global fact. 

However there is a conflict that I have seen at New Zealand job sites. Even if you are skilled, you are not allowed to apply to the job ads if you don't have a work or settlement visa. Employers want to hire more skilled workers but they are not looking for someone from abroad. In most of the job ads, they clearly state that if you don't have a work visa, do not apply. On the other hand, you can't have enough points to get a work visa if you don't have a job offer from the NZ. Employers in the NZ don't really need skilled workers or at least they don't need foreign workers, skilled or not.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tobefar77 said:


> It's a global fact that businesses have some difficulties in finding skilled employees than low-level skilled workers. So I don't see a point to disccus about this global fact.
> 
> However there is a conflict that I have seen at New Zealand job sites. Even if you are skilled, you are not allowed to apply to the job ads if you don't have a work or settlement visa. Employers want to hire more skilled workers but they are not looking for someone from abroad. In most of the job ads, they clearly state that if you don't have a work visa, do not apply. On the other hand, you can't have enough points to get a work visa if you don't have a job offer from the NZ. Employers in the NZ don't really need skilled workers or at least they don't need foreign workers, skilled or not.


Welcome to our Catch 22! 
However, people obviously do get offered jobs, or we'd have no immigrants with job offers! As discussed in many other threads, what companies and agencies require is evidence of a real commitment to emigrate - otherwise they run the risk of wasting their time on people who are 'just feeling the water'.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Welcome to our Catch 22!
> However, people obviously do get offered jobs, or we'd have no immigrants with job offers! As discussed in many other threads, what companies and agencies require is evidence of a real commitment to emigrate - otherwise they run the risk of wasting their time on people who are 'just feeling the water'.


Yes there may be such a possibility. I will think about it. But still I can't apply to the online job ads since they say that don't apply. So I will have to apply through offline methods like fax, phone, maybe through a paid immigration service. Thank you very much. Looking for a job offer on the internet is a waste of time for them and me. I have just realized this. Thanks again.


----------

